# Visa options for US Citizen



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

My business partner has a lifelong dream of moving to Spain, and I am trying to help him figure out what options are available to him. He is a US Citizen, 50yr old, and a partner in a US based LLC. He would continue to work for the US company remotely online, and would not be seeking employment in Spain, or trying to gain clients in Spain for the US company. 

Is there a visa suited for this purpose?

Thanks

Mat


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

matjones said:


> My business partner has a lifelong dream of moving to Spain, and I am trying to help him figure out what options are available to him. He is a US Citizen, 50yr old, and a partner in a US based LLC. He would continue to work for the US company remotely online, and would not be seeking employment in Spain, or trying to gain clients in Spain for the US company.
> 
> Is there a visa suited for this purpose?
> 
> ...


I don't know what an LLC is but I presume something to do with a limited company....?

Being thoroughly immersed in the whole Spain Visa Thing at the moment, the only way I see he could go for more than three months is:

as a self funded retiree (income from your retirement fund, plus $75K USD income per annum from this, a fair old whack)

I believe he would still be considered resident for taxation purposes if in Spain for over 186 days (this has been discussed lots on the board).

To go as someone setting up a business ("Cuenta Propia") is complicated and is only applicable if he is setting up a business in Spain (to attract Spanish business and hopefully employ Spanish people) - this doesn't seem relevant in his case.

There is always the student path for a legitimate route, if he wanted for some reason to study and be there for more than three months every six.

There doesn't seem to be any other way to just lob up and hang out in Spain for an extended period, as far as I know (if you want to be legal, claro )

Any other ideas?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

I imagine you'd have to go under the work and resident visa, (http://www.maec.es/subwebs/Consulad...sEntrySpainVisas/Paginas/visas_emblondon.aspx) but it could be a difficult since there are a number of financial, etc. marks that you will have to meet.

Have you contacted the local consulate? It might be worth doing. (And if you speak Spanish, I suggest you do so when dealing with the consulate. I got a LOT better treatment at my consulate the moment I switched to Spanish!) 

Best of luck!


----------



## ars338 (Apr 20, 2009)

There is a visa process for those relocating thru a company transfer, however since his LLC likely is not currently operating in Spain I have no idea how that would effect the visa. Normally when my company transfers a person to the EU, the HR department handles all of the initial visa application paperwork.


----------

